
YouPy – YouTube for Jupyter Notebooks - massens
View the Jupyter Notebooks of folks working at Google or OpenAI
----------<p>Today I was searching for a tool like this, and I couldn&#x27;t find anyone. But I think it would be super cool if we could access the raw code and raw results of top scientists, and see how they work. And also be able to share my code and experiments. But not the super clean final paper, the raw stuff.<p>It seems super interesting, and we can learn a lot about the actual PROCESS of someone doing good research, not only from the OUTPUT (papers).<p>So what do you think? Would you like to access the Jupyter Notebooks of folks working at Google or OpenAI for example? Do you think it would be useful?<p>Feel free to coment and discuss :)<p>Marc
======
__nwhite__
Some questions I would have before using the platform would be:

\- Does it ensure that the Notebooks posted are reproducible? (i.e. can
uploaders use private modules and thus make their analysis non-reproducible)

\- Does it handle privacy well? I currently work within the Analytics org of
what some would consider a large company, and user-privacy is incredibly
important to us. Would this only be used to post 'public' dataset analyses?

~~~
massens
Thanks for the insights! I guess for question 1) there could be different
strategies.

The simplest one would consist of only hosting HTML versions of the notebooks
so that viewers can only _view_. This maybe would be sufficient.

The tricky one would be to be able to run code online, but it would require
infrastructure.

------
zeristor
Do you mean a live stream of researchers JupyterNotebooks/ JupyterLab?

Is this a thing for normal developers? I suppose there is a YouTube of
everything.

Really how does YouTube manage all of this video?

~~~
massens
Not a livestream, but a place to host Jupyter Notebooks. The analogy with
youtube was because youtube is the place to "upload your video and distribute
it to the world". This would be the place to "upload your Jupyter Notebooks
and distribute them" to the world.

~~~
yorwba
If the code is on GitHub, you can just use
[http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/](http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/)

Is there any additional functionality you'd include in YouPy?

